# stand alone recorder



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

OK I got a seesnake the other and it only has RCA video out. I was wanting to know if there is something you guys use to record. A stand alone recorder. Doesnt have to be DVD. SD or USB is fine. The smaller the better. I have something that will hook up to a laptop that I could use. But I dont really want to carry my laptop around with me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.spyonsale.com/mini-usb-video-recorder-with-motion-detected-function-p-5719.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've considered one of those cheap dvr's, they seen handy. Currently, I use a Sony VRD-MC6 dvd recorder like this one.















Paul


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I just install that dvr in my seesnake video system manager. I removed the original vcr and monitor.Installed new lcd screen and have recorded with the dvr. You can playback your recorded video or record to a sd card. The dvr pictured is identical to the one in the Mytana catalog. I paid 68.00 for it on ebay


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sony discontinued it according to their website.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.spyonsale.com/mini-usb-video-recorder-with-motion-detected-function-p-5719.html


I like this set up. But I have a seesnake compact. It runs on 115 or batterys. I would like the same in DVR. But I will use what ever I find.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

It runs off 12DC. I have a old drill 12v battery drill laying around. I could do some MacGyver stuff.


----------

